

Amazon and Twitter Offer Online Shopping Feature That China Has Had for Years  - chiachun
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-05-05/amazon-and-twitter-offer-online-shopping-feature-that-china-has-had-for-years.html

======
gitah
_Silicon Valley loves to portray China as a nation of copycats, but you don 't
hear as much about the times when the Valley does some fast following of its
own — or in this case, slow following_

I smell a good opportunity here. Many chinese startups succeeded simply
copying the concept and business models of successful Silicon Valley startups.

In several years once the Chinese tech industry matures some more, some
enterprising fellow on the west coast will get wealthy porting an innovative
Chinese idea to the US.

